# 채만식-젊은 날의 한구절 어휘 부분: 노 운하 자욱하다, 야앵분배



## bonbon2023

채만식-젊은 날의 한 구절 중: "꽃은 좋았어도, 그러나 비바람 많고 *노 운하* 자욱하여 한갓 개운한 맛이 덜하던 4월의 봄 한철은 어느덧 창경원의 그 번화하고도 어수선스러운 *야앵분배*와 함께 마지막 다 지나고 시방은 5월......"


노 운하(雲霞, 구름과 안개), 야앵(夜櫻, 밤에 벚꽃)분배라는 듯 한데 볼드체의 '노'와 '분배'의 어휘 뜻이 정확히 무엇인지 아세요? 분배는 한자어인 것 같긴 하지만 요새 흔히 사용하는 어휘로 나누다는 의미의 분배(分配)라는 한자어가 아닌 듯한데 가능하면 저 부분을 다른 말로 풀어 주시면 감사하겠습니다.


----------



## youngbuts

야행분배는 분분히 나뉘어 날렸다는 뜻인 것 같습니다. 제 생각에는 아마도 말씀하신 '분배' 의 그 한자가 아닐까 하는데... 야행이라는 말 때문인지 일본식 한문구조가 아닐까 하는 생각이 듭니다. (혹은 '무리 배'를 써서 벚꽃놀이 몇몇 친구들과 나가는 행사 자체를 의미할 수도 있을 것 같습니다.. 하지만 나뉘어 떨어지다가 문맥상 좀더 문학적인 느낌이...) 
이건  순전히 추측입니다만  '노 운하' 역시 '짙을 농' 자가 노로 발음된 게 아닌가 하는 생각이 듭니다. 일본인들은 밑받침 발음을 못(안) 하기 때문에 농자가 노로 발음되고 채만식이 그걸 따라 쓴 게 아닌가 하는 생각이 듭니다. 일본인이 농자를 노로 발음하는지 저는 확실하지 않으니 확인해 보셔야 할 것 같습니다.


----------



## bonbon2023

오!!! 감사합니다.  설명을 읽고 보니 '분배'가 분분(紛紛)히에 있는 분(紛) 자와 배회(徘徊)의 배(徘) 자가 아닌가 생각이 듭니다. '짙은 안개구름', '분분히 날아다니는/떨어지는 야밤의 벚꽃'로 이해했습니다.


----------



## Superhero1

위의 노는 노상(항상)의 의미입니다. '비바람 많고 항상 안개 자욱하던 4월의 봄'이라는 뜻입니다.


야앵분배의 야앵이 사전에 등재되어 있어도 사실상 소멸된 단어인데, 벚꽃놀이를 뜻합니다. 문맥상 '벚꽃놀이를 즐기는 무리들'로 읽힙니다. 여기저기 벚꽃놀이를 즐기는 사람들로 창경원이 번화하고 어수선했던 것을 묘사한 것입니다.


----------

